# Guthrie Govan in Toronto and Montreal !!



## Congee99 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hey, excuse the semi-spam but this is just too good to keep to myself.

Suhr Guitars and Apple Computers are sponsoring a couple of Clinics with Guthrie Govan in Canada !

June 30th - Cosmo Music (Richmond Hill, Ontario)
There is talk there may be a master class in the afternoon as well.

July 2 - Montreal Guitar show?

Just thought I'd give you guys the heads up.
I personally can't wait. Guthrie is one of my favourite guys right now.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

We are so excited!!!!!! Guthrie is the best!!!! :bow::rockon2::bow: He's playing the Staples Centre in LA the next night with Asia and was just named best new talent in Guitar Player. Guthrie is like a guitar version of Victor Wooten, just when you think that's it, he'll dive into a completely different style and nail it or more likely, take it to a whole new level. I've seen a lot of guitar players and Guthrie is the best in my book by far.....+ he's a real fine human being with a great sense of humour.


I'll post as soon as we have more details from Apple......Ed Yoon from Suhr guitars will also be with us to answer any guitar related questions and they'll be some guitars to try as well.

Andy www.diffusion-audio.com


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Sign up here for the Montreal event on July 2:

http://www.apple.com/ca/logicstudio/tour/

Guthrie is performing only on the Montreal clinic. The Toronto clinic is at Cosmo Music and the other Apple clinics across Canada will be featuring Logic, Apogee, Euphonix and Apple but....unfortunately without Guthrie.

For those of you into recording, the Logic/Euphonix/Apogee combo is amazing....I may put down my $$$ for a kit myself.

Andy


----------

